# Necronomicon



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

What started as a foam block....is now covered in plaster and slowly taking shape......I am looking for improvement ideas....and eventually paint tips.
I'm now in the early stages of paint....I still have a long way to go before this is done.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Will paint protect the plaster? That stuff crumbles pretty bad in my experience. Maybe a good thick layer will help. Other than that I don't know, gouge it up and make it dirty looking maybe.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Plaster hardeneds as it gets older, but is still subjected to chipping if handled roughly. Painting _might_ help if thick enough, but don't count on it. If you are looking for a level of protection, several good layers of varnish would help.

Probably a little late to suggest this, but I would think that it would be easier to start with a book. Take an older hardcover book, like one you can find at Goodwill and such, and bind the pages together with glue, staples, etc. Then you could put the face on the cover using a paper-clay product.

Another thought occurred to me is you might had a layer of latex to the surface. That would protect it some and a tactile element closer to skin. The latex can be painted over as well.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh I thought he had a book under the foam block? If not I agree with Rob - start with an old book and it will end up looking like an old book.


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input. 
I thought of the book from the goodwill, but there wasnt one big enough...my model is 14x10.5x4
I layered the plaster on pretty thick, and i found a weatherproofing agent designed specifically for plaster, but I'm still going to use macabrerob's idea with the varnish just add protection.


----------

